# NewAir 180E Wineador Build



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Decided to upgrade to a wineador! NewAir 180E arrived yesterday. 4 drawers and a shelf are on order from Forrest. Here are the pics of the arrival. More pics to follow as I progress....


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the fold, brother.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Where did you get your cooler from? I ordered drawers from Forrest a few days ago, but am still trying to find a good deal on a 181e.


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

I got the cooler from overstock.com through their ebay store - had a better price at the time and free shipping. Looks like the 181 is on sale too. Been watching craigslist forever but nothing in my area has come up....


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What a beautiful thing!


----------



## Smoqman (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome upgrade to MORE SMOKES!!!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats, I have drawers on order from Forrest also, which should be finished any day now.


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

How long did you have to wait for the drawers sjcruiser36?


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice! v dry sweet wineador


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Warning Will Robinson!!! my 280E filled up to fast, now i need a second one lol


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Temporary set up. Tray of KL in the bottom and a couple boxes to hold a partial amount of my sticks. Interesting observation; if the unit is off, the humidity is low near the top where the hygro is. If the unit is on, humidity holds steady at 68. Guess it is going to stay on for now! Funny bogie! Thought I would keep my spending in check with the smaller 180E... I think I may find that is going to be hard to do!


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Got home from work today and this was at the door step!!









And now residing in my wineador









Commencing to get the humidity up to where it needs to be and then more pictures to follow with the stash....

Cheers!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

JCMaduro said:


> How long did you have to wait for the drawers sjcruiser36?


Believe it or not, I'm still waiting!!! They were scheduled to ship out the first or second week in December. I got busy with the holidays, school stuff, and doing some tutoring, and forgot about them. I reached back out to him a week or so ago, and there seemed to an issue with the shipping, as he said he knows he made them (sent to the wrong person, or an issue with FedEx, etc). Either way, he was going to track down the original set to see where they went, and start on a new set for me which he was going to put a rush on. I have the NewAir 180 sitting in the box, but with classes and still doing tutoring, along with doing taxes, I probably won't be getting this project started until after tax season.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

This thread must have bought me some luck. Got a call that I had a FedEx package delivered today (didn't know they delivered on Sunday). I told the better half to open the box and see what it is, and she tells me its small wooden drawers and the box smells good. Can't wait to get home tomorrow to check them out!!! Thanks Forrest!!!!


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got my new air 18 bottle in today ordered my drawers and stuff from wineadors.com like 8 days ago. Got the ****** confirmation email but never anything from the actual site. How long did it take from ordering to get your drawers? And were they in contact with you at all after you ordered them?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gerace716 said:


> Just got my new air 18 bottle in today ordered my drawers and stuff from wineadorscom like 8 days ago. Got the ****** confirmation email but never anything from the actual site. How long did it take from ordering to get your drawers? And were they in contact with you at all after you ordered them?


I ordered mine about 3 weeks ago. It took me 2 weeks just to get confirmation back that he received my order (and $$$). He said he is slammed with orders right now and wait time is 6-8 weeks minimum. Now I'm wishing I would have paid extra for RUSH


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I ordered mine about 3 weeks ago. It took me 2 weeks just to get confirmation back that he received my order (and $$$). He said he is slammed with orders right now and wait time is 6-8 weeks minimum. Now I'm wishing I would have paid extra for RUSH


I hear ya on the rush! In sure his product is well worth it but 10+ weeks is insane to me. Hopefully after getting them it will make me realize why I waited so long lol.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gerace716 said:


> Just got my new air 18 bottle in today ordered my drawers and stuff from wineadors.com like 8 days ago. Got the ****** confirmation email but never anything from the actual site. How long did it take from ordering to get your drawers? And were they in contact with you at all after you ordered them?


I had been in contact with Forrest before ordering to get pricing and estimated delivery time. I placed the order on October 23rd, and got a confirmation within the hour. I contacted him on December 8th to get an update, and the units were going to ship the next week. I got busy as noted below, and checked back the end of January. There was a mixup with shipping or the item being sent to the wrong person, which he informed me that he would start making them the next day (or he figured out what happened with the shipping). Either way I had them pretty quickly after that and things do happen. He responds quickly to email through both the addresses listed, or through the form on the webpage. Very pleased with the work, and his services overall!!!


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gerace716 said:


> I hear ya on the rush! In sure his product is well worth it but 10+ weeks is insane to me. Hopefully after getting them it will make me realize why I waited so long lol.


yeah I have heard of some people having to wait for over 12 weeks. Obviously his workmanship is top notch or there would not be such a long backorder. I just have ZERO patience and this sucks! lol


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I had been in contact with Forrest before ordering to get pricing and estimated delivery time. I placed the order on October 23rd, and got a confirmation within the hour. I contacted him on December 8th to get an update, and the units were going to ship the next week. I got busy as noted below, and checked back the end of January. There was a mixup with shipping or the item being sent to the wrong person, which he informed me that he would start making them the next day (or he figured out what happened with the shipping). Either way I had them pretty quickly after that and things do happen. He responds quickly to email through both the addresses listed, or through the form on the webpage. Very pleased with the work, and his services overall!!!


Awesome thank for all the info man. I'm sure I will be very pleased with his work!


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> yeah I have heard of some people having to wait for over 12 weeks. Obviously his workmanship is top notch or there would not be such a long backorder. I just have ZERO patience and this sucks! lol


I'm right with you on the patience absolute no patience here lol. I'm sure it'll be well worth the wait!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, Forrest's current turn around time for non-rush order is now 6-8 weeks? I placed my order for 6 drawers (double-slotted) on November 26 and he told me it should be completed in 5 weeks. I received my drawers just after the new year. I just finished my wineador build. Here's a link to my build in case anyone wants to check out my new wineador...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Double post


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I ordered 3 drawers, 1 false drawer, and 1 shelf for a Newair 181 on 11/27/13. I just got my shipping confirmation on 2/10/14. When I hear people complaining about a 5 week wait all I can do is laugh haha. Patience is definitely a virtue!!


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

Just ordered pretty much the same thing this past Friday. Just getting into the cigar world. I can wait...but wish I had them now. :shocked:


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

This set up works great! However, when i First got mine i could have it on and it would maintain it's temperature and humidity. But now, which is maybe 3-4 years later, I can't get it to maintain it's temperature at where I want it. I can't get it over like 58-60 so I just unplugged it and the temperature stays at about 70. I don't know what happened and why I can't get it back up when it's on


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Been pretty busy so haven't had a chance to update on my build. It's up and running and holding steady at 67% Here's the stash;








Misc sticks








Box of 2014 cigars I won from Cheap Humidors and diesel UC








favs and upper level sticks








Top shelf and specials








Small sticks in tins


----------

